# Help Pricing - older Saddle King



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The saddle is really, really well used....

Me... I would offer a $100 for it and not a penny more, possibly less when seen in person.

That saddle has had a hard life of much use...still has some left but needs some attention...

What you can get???

_sorry....._


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Knowing the person who most likely made that Saddle for Saddle King, plus looking at your measurement, I believe it is a semi-qh bar 6.5" gullet.

After a good cleanup and oiling, I think you could ask 150.00 to 175.00 for it.

It is an American made Saddle after all :wink:

.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Like I said, it's been well used & abused. I wasn't expecting top dollar but didn't want to over price it ;-) 

It really doesn't look THAT rough like on its last legs & beaten to get out. Have I been a bit rough on it? Yes. But its got some good serviceable years in it yet.

Thank you for the gullet clear up! I always thought it was semi then thought maybe not, guess I was right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

And thanks for the pricing help! That was about what I was expecting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

A good clean up and oiling can definatly help with the cosmetics of the saddle and might help hide and or rid some of the dings and scuff marks granted that they arent to deep. The simple look of an old saddle can greatly make a difference in its value (granted its of good quality and not torn up to begin with) It needs some minor repair work but nothing of great significance that I can tell. Easy things like the lacing in the rear skirting and replacing the rivet on the rigging (granted the leather isnt bad.) The integrity of the leather is questionable behind the cantle but one doesnt ride back there and its not a high pressure area so its not an issue but it does show cosmetically. The only thing that can be done is an oiling and hope for the best i that regard. The seat padding is probably of foam rubber and it can be replaced (not cheaply anyways) but I wouldnt bother. Let the buyer replace it if they wish. Use a tooth brush to get into some of that tooling. Taking the time to clean it up can increase its value even if it is just cosmetic. People purchase alot based on looks alone and will be willing to pay more if its "pretty". I say cleaned up you can get about $150.00 not cleaned up your looking at about $100.00. Cleaned up you can ask for $175.00 and thus give you some room to negociate. Any more and your going to be holding onto that saddle for a while.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Thank you I do appreciate all feedback  I've got a lady interested right now *fingers crossed* I cleaned it up _much _more after this & if she doesn't bite I'm gonna scrub it down some more. $150 is about what I was hoping to get. I knew this brand wasn't top of the line, but was still curious to hear feedback. The leather is in decent condition, it's probably a bit dry-er than I'd _like _but not to the point where I think anything is gonna break/snap easy. It just wasn't as well loved & oiled as my english saddles. Obviously >.> It was the "throw around" & "try on the youngsters for breaking" saddle.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Are you in Canada or US?


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

US
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

I have MANY saddles just like this one. I too think $150ish is a good price If I was you and selling I would clean it up and list is at $250 OBO (Or Best Offer)


----------

